# what is a good co2 system on the market



## heliosshaun (Mar 5, 2012)

i looking into getting a new co2 system for my tank and i would like to know what systems are good? ... i would like automatic system. thank you


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi,
You have a lot of choices. And mostly it depends on what kind of budget you have set aside. I set up my pressurized system for around $130, while others put several hundred into one. It all depends on what you have to spend, and how "good" of a system you want. Different regulators are of better quality--easier to adjust, added features, etc.


----------



## heliosshaun (Mar 5, 2012)

i was looking at one from dr foster and smith its $439 .. i just want a good one . i have a tank already .. im just up in the air about for the one i should get


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

this is what i have, i have had good luck with it, not bad priced 
Amazon.com: Milwaukee Instruments Solenoid Valve, CO2 Regulator with Bubble Counter: Pet Supplies


----------

